# New tires for a CAT 420E backhoe



## NFDDJS (Sep 22, 2009)

I am looking for new front tires on a CAT 420E. We deal with snow, ice, mud and drive on the roads. So I am looking for a good tire that will not wear out on the roads but still have what we need for the snow and mud. Right now we are looking at buy the Firestone Radial Duraforce AT-R for $330.00 each... Have any of you had these tires and what would you put on this backhoe?


----------



## Jsch2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

Had the same set installed on the front of my JD410 this summer. Have been happy with them so far. Traction was considerable better during our last snow storm. Have used radials in the past. You should get 2-3 times the wear to a bias ply tire. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I have always had the OEM tires on my 416C (the same tires came on my 416B too). I'm not sure if the E models come with the same tires or not. I have not been paying much attention to backhoes latley as I'm not in the market to buy. The tires I have are Goodyear and they have a traditional chevron pattern. They are not the best on ice but I find that they work just as well in off road conditions as any tire I have ever been exposed to. I have had really good luck with them holding up to the daily riggors of the construction industry. I am also getting excellent tread life from each set I have owned (the third set is currently in use). The first (2) years I used the hoe were on pavement. I am getting about 5,000 hours of use out of the first two sets, and I now have about 1500 hours on the third set. Yes, that's right +/- 5,000 hours. The machine has a little over 12,000 hours on it. I am on the third set of tires now. I know you are asking about the Firestones, or some other tire geared towards snow removal. I have never used a snow tire on my backhoe (or any other of my tractorsfor that matter) so I can't comment on them. I do, however, think that the exceptional life I am getting from these tires makes them worth consideration. If you are trying to get away with not using chains than you might want to look elsewhere. I don't think that these tires work any better in the snow than any other tire.


----------

